
Ask HN: How to mantain coding club in university - adenozin
So here is the deal. Teaching fellow and us, couple of students, founded coding club on our university. Idea is to have weekly meetings where we either have a talk by a member of our community, or we work on some project. Now what are some tips for making this work, what are fun projects that we can do or some interesting activities?  We have about 2-3 hours weekly of meeting and uni completely supports this community.
======
amorphid
Maybe working on a structured program? I recall one of the member's of
SeattleRB ([http://www.seattlerb.org/](http://www.seattlerb.org/)) saying they
have a book club which met on a regular basis. One of the books they worked
through was [http://www.nand2tetris.org/](http://www.nand2tetris.org/).

~~~
adenozin
This looks, cool thanks!

